# Piano Practice Song



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/04874733e74e7f66ead62cccf45c57bb52c88157

Tell me what you think of it please.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Amazing sssssssssssssssss


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

You have a good ear, and this is a very nice few bars. I'd suggest a B segment, and with then A,B,A, it would be (still very brief) more of a complete little piece.

For fun, as the B section, you should see if this works in invertible counterpoint. Shift the treble, intact, to the left hand, and the bass to the treble. If this is not sounding as well (the interval relationships between the parts shift while the lines stay intact) you can then make, as per your ear, adjustments, or the first try might lead you to writing more original material as loosely based upon the initial materials of the piece.

Very brief, sounding good, and well done.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Cute blues in F minor. 

However, at some point you need to know that it is in F minor and therefore use the appropriate key signature and accidentals. 

And at some point you also need to learn how to properly notate the rhythms.

But is it cute? Hell yes!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vasks said:


> at some point you also need to learn how to properly notate the rhythms.


The rhythm, as notated, is sounding exactly as notated. The only 'miss' (which still "adds up") is in your notation in Measure 1, L.H. the second and third quarter notes: _either two quarter rests or one half rest. (on the third quarter beat, you have a very unnecessary eighth + two sixteenth rests.)_

P.s. "Piano song" is at typical use of terms not classical. Music without lyrics or vocals is referred to as a piece, ergo "Piano piece." (There are some exceptions, Mendelssohn's _songs without words,_ named as such to indicate their highly lyric melodic nature.)


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Measure 1, L.H. the second and third quarter notes: either two quarter rests or one half rest.


Either? It should be two quarter rests as it's less normal to place a half rest on beat 2 in a 4/4 meter.

As for measure 3, the LH "D-flat" dotted 8th is too awkward. Either it should be a quarter note, an eighth note or a half note.

And measure 5, the half note of the RH is not correct. It should be a tied eighth (from the "&" of beat 2) to a dotted quarter.


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I understand that there are some errors in the score, this is my first time composing using midi and I'm not very familiar with the controls... That made me overlook stated things. Lol yeah I should call it a piece but I don't think it's really long enough XD


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vasks said:


> Either? It should be two quarter rests as it's less normal to place a half rest on beat 2 in a 4/4 meter.


_A single-line instrumental or vocal part would traditionally use the two quarter rests; in piano Grand Staff notation, either will do, both being quite clear._



Vasks said:


> As for measure 3, the LH "D-flat" dotted 8th is too awkward. Either it should be a quarter note, an eighth note or a half note.


_There is nothing incorrect or awkward about the way this is written. Your suggestion is a typical 'even it out to longer values' one, not with any other good reason behind it._



Vasks said:


> And measure 5, the half note of the RH is not correct. It should be a tied eighth (from the "&" of beat 2) to a dotted quarter.


_You're right in that it does not add up. What is wanted -- a full half note or a dotted quarter followed by an eighth rest -- is a question for the composer._


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> A single-line instrumental or vocal part would traditionally use the two quarter rests ; in piano Grand Staff notation, either will do, both being quite clear.


On page 99 of Gardner Read's Music Notation book, 2nd edition, dealing with the topic of rests it states _*"The principle of equal division of a duple measure is all-important, for it means that we cannot notate the following pattern in a simple duple of 2/2 or 4/4"*_ (which then shows a quarter note, a half rest and then a quarter note). "_*We must notate this pattern as*"_ (which then shows a quarter note, two quarter rests and then the final quarter note). "_*in spite of the fact that a syncopation, using notes instead of rests would be correctly written"*_ (which then shows a quarter note, a half note, and then a quarter note. There is no mention of single line vs grand staff.

And in George Heussenstamm's book called "The Norton Manual of Music Notation" (1st Edition)
on page 37 he simply states "_*Rests must not be syncopated*_"

As for the dotted eighth...does Mr. Bored have a good reason why it's a dotted eighth? ;-)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vasks said:


> On page 99 of Gardner Read's Music Notation book, 2nd edition, dealing with the topic of rests it states _*"The principle of equal division of a duple measure is all-important, for it means that we cannot notate the following pattern in a simple duple of 2/2 or 4/4"*_ (which then shows a quarter note, a half rest and then a quarter note). "_*We must notate this pattern as*"_ (which then shows a quarter note, two quarter rests and then the final quarter note). "_*in spite of the fact that a syncopation, using notes instead of rests would be correctly written"*_ (which then shows a quarter note, a half note, and then a quarter note. There is no mention of single line vs grand staff.
> 
> As for the dotted eighth...does Mr. Bored have a good reason why it's a dotted eighth? ;-)


The 4/4 _is_ a duple meter while it is also a_n even stress_ on each quarter -- i.e. _less duple or not at all duple_ than if it were in cut time or 2/2.

As for the dotted eighth... Bach would do it -- an aspiration when going back to the start from the repeat. I think bored wants it for the repeat, and then as the final bar, it would be a half-note, or both treble and bass would be a dotted quarter + eighth rest. Of course, that means end of this as presented is a back to start 1.) measure, and a 2.) written ending measure


----------

